# The good, the bad, and the ugly..



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright..while I'm up way too late and can't sleep I thought of a cute idea that I hadn't seen before on the forum.. Everyone is always posting very cute pictures of their horses and themselves.. This time I want the "Uh oh" pictures.. and I don't necessarily mean the fall and spills.. I want those candid moments that make you cringe and think "Oh my gosh! What was I DOING?!"... Fess up, I know we ALL have those pictures..So before you delete them from your memory card or throw away the proof...Cowboy, or Cowgirl, UP!! 

I don't remember what exactly I was doing..I was arguing with a friend..









Oh hi, yes..why are you all in my face while I'm fixing my hair??









Yes, I know I have a farmers tan..What person who rides doesn't? Yes, I was rocking my boots, socks, and shorts..









We've all been here...They have to look great before going into the arena..









Last one isn't really a horse picture..We were getting my sister ready for an English pleasure class...and *insert sarcasm* You can't tell AT ALL that we're sisters..Nooo we don't stand just like each other and look like twins..Even with 7 years in between us..









Alllright..I'll probably end up posting more because really..I have more goofy pictures than I do good pictures.. Why I always seem to have to make weird faces I'll never know.. So post your crazy pictures!!! 

I dare ya!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

If those are the ones categorized as weird pictures to make you cringe, you're **** lucky. LOL.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

LOL I have plenty more.. I don't have any of the really bad ones on my laptop but I plan on putting them up in the tomorrow!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I found two more stashed in my recycling bin!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Some embarassing ones and some fun ones :lol:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i have TONS lol i am always making faces and ruining photos..

i look totally annoyed in this one.. like i didn't just help birth a foal or anything.









hopping on bareback..
















brand new graduation present off the trailer, and i look so unenthused..








random claw hand going on.. lol









me being goofy, cuz george was licking my face lol









me and my little girlie








george and i again, he is scratching his bum.. and i look like a monkey lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

sparta eating my nose when he was 3 days old








this would have been fabulous, if i could keep my mouth closed.








looking stylish in my heavy duty boots








it was way to early
















i rode bareback.. and my horse sweated..
















this was a major blooper








and again with the bareback..








my auntie was taking a picture.. and i totally photobombed it 








and of course i get caught looking like a dummy, carrying my dress around..








ruined again..








yup.. total dorks.








halloween when iwas younger








and volunteering at the rescue squad.. 









i still have more but i'll save those for later on lol


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Entirely typical face..
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/59972_445850818232_517383232_5217903_1012448_n.jpg[img]

I couldn't figure out how she got that line over her neck.
[img]http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y50/zacalsam/Abby/DSC_6203.jpg

Because smiling is too mainstream.









Real cute. **** sun.









Annnd Abby looking like she doesn't know me. 









I have more fun ones from yesterday that a friend took but hasn't put them on facebook.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a couple! 

Friend and I were doing a "photoshoot" this is one of the MANY that were funny.









Der









I don't know why I smile like that..


















Could've been a cute pic of my god daughter, my horse, and I... but I ruined it.









How many strange expressions can YOU find?









Fail.









Even blurry I look like an idiot.









Not a horse one.. but good lord.. *shakes head* Actually this was intentional :lol:









Rawr?










I take far far more strange looking pics than good ones..


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

LOL I love these!! 

I found a few more of my sister and I..and I have blonde hair so it's weird..

Yes, I can cross one eye and make the other look forward.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Dangit Drum... Why do you do this to me? :rofl:

Okay so I don't even know in some of these...I let my friend Kristen try out her camera on me and Rebel in my "new" english saddle (Which translates into I saw a saddle for $20 at a yard sale and hell, who can resist that even if it's worth nothing? :lol:










Haiiiiii Selenaaaaa 










So my mom captioned the next one on facebook with this:

"Dear Mom, I am so sorry for being a bad horse, please don't make me the kids horse, she's really mean. I now realize that you ARE the good guy. Help!, 
Your Very sorry horse Selena." :rofl:














Was a high or something here? Glazed over, stoner eyes....LOL did someone slip something in my drink? And what the heck is the dog doing? 










And now we are playing polo with rubber balls and brooms...



















And here, I don't even know if I just didn't put effort in that day, or what...But this was a pretty bad picture of all of us...except my mom who has the uncanny ability to look good in any picture.










Threesome anyone??










Selena practicing her "levade" :rofl:










lolwatareyoudoingbacktheremom?










Alright I'll go dig through my recycle bin for more....Expect me back. :lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Just... *sigh*


















Poor poor man... 


















Blonde was not a good look for me









This is fun.. 

Pic 1









#2









#3 - At least my eyes are open.. Yes I'm giving the camera the finger...









#4 (finally)


















Hehehe I was actually sleeping in this one..


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

This might take a while; most of my fails go right to the recycling bin if they even make it to the computer :rofl:

You'll have to forgive me for this one; sixth grade and *ahem* not the brightest. You can tell the mare is totally thrilled :lol:









Trying to square him up....again, sixth grade....









Seventh grade, doctor's orders were no riding for 8 weeks (broken collarbone). He obviously has nooo idea how determined girls and horses can be ;-)









I....don't even know....









Reaching down to grab grass to keep the monster busy while I attempt to get some decent confo shots:









Mounting bareback and half frozen:









Retarded-looking:









That's it for now


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

LOL Love it!!! Keep them coming! I have more to post when I can!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

This picture is pretty much halarious...no idea what happened here!

Cool thread idea! I will post more later, too.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

bahahaha everyone's pictures are fantastic!

Yeah, there's no explaining this..Holly took this of me when we were getting to ready to go to the midnight premier of The Hunger Games for my other sister's 12th birthday...








Holly and I again..









Stupid pony..








bahaha Yeah..go ahead.. I know it's funny..








lol I wasn't expecting this one..









Sooo old..This is Sierrams1123 and I YEARS ago..


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

None of these involve horses but some are comical. I'll have to start bringing my camera out with me when I'm around the horses  The pink hair one just makes me laugh. It was taken so long ago and I just found it. The first thing that popped in my head "why did I take a picture while brushing my teeth?" Of course I had to look like a rebel sticking my tongue out in one because I was at a Saving Abel concert lol. And who wouldn't make the boo boo lip while wearing a heart monitor haha. My daughters face in the first one just makea me laugh (she was rhe photographer)


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I.. think i haqve one of the most embarrassing pics... This is of me and my faverouite horse/mare/quarter horse x) DONT ASK lol Mum didnt tell me she was taking a pic, as i was showing Jess, my "mini Jess" :lol:.. and i dont even know what i was doing :lol::shock:


----------



## HannahC (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope no one gets mad at me for posting on this thread so late, but this seems like such a fun thread!

This is actually a goofy face that Rebel made- I guess that grass really was that good!










Rebbie doing his Harry Potter impression:










This is the one I was really thinking of, it was the very first time I met Rebel (made an offer on him that afternoon  ) And I was alternating between "You're such a pretty boy!" and "Pleas epick up your head so I can have a picture of your face!"









Only a twelve year old would put a cat on a pony ><


----------

